# Primoz Brezec



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

After three years of not playing and not getting an opportunity on Pacers team Brezec is finally starting to show what he's able to do.

I'll even go this far and say he's going to have a double-double average on the weak Bobcats team. I only wonder if he really improved during the summer or he could've played like this in previous seasons if he was given a chance.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

This reminds aot of the Andre Miller situation when he played for Cleveland. Led the league in assists for the year and everyone was raving that he had his breakout year because he finally got some playing time, and was a hidden talent. Then when he was traded sort of got lost, he put up good numbers but never the same as he did with the Cavaliers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Primoz Brezec having a double double would be a good story, but even if he put up such a statline throughout the season the Bobcats would have to look to upgrade over him in the offseason. 

Just because a player puts up numbers, doesn't make him a good player, with enough opportunities just about anyone can fill a statsheet.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Just because a player puts up numbers, doesn't make him a good player, with enough opportunities just about anyone can fill a statsheet.


This statement is so true, with the right plays and right amount of shots anybody in the NBA should be able to contribute, otherwise they shouldn't be earning a contract.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Primoz Brezec having a double double would be a good story, but even if he put up such a statline throughout the season the Bobcats would have to look to upgrade over him in the offseason.
> 
> Just because a player puts up numbers, doesn't make him a good player, with enough opportunities just about anyone can fill a statsheet.


i agree about the numbers thing but if this kid is able to give them anything close to a double double they dont need to rush out and get another big man they can go after a pg or wing player.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> This statement is so true, with the right plays and right amount of shots anybody in the NBA should be able to contribute, otherwise they shouldn't be earning a contract.


:yes:


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i believe that, that statement is untrue... a player who is shooting 60% with 10 boards a game does not need a replacement the cats would be crazy to find a replacement this season if he averages a double double, thats just like saying the cavs needed to find a replacement for boozer if he hadnt left


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kapono2Okafor</b>!
> i believe that, that statement is untrue... a player who is shooting 60% with 10 boards a game does not need a replacement the cats would be crazy to find a replacement this season if he averages a double double, thats just like saying the cavs needed to find a replacement for boozer if he hadnt left


 I can´t agree more. :yes:


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Just because a player puts up numbers, doesn't make him a good player, with enough opportunities just about anyone can fill a statsheet.


I agree, but on the other side of the coin, players with weak stats are defended BECAUSE they don't play many minutes.

And some people CAN'T put up good numbers with starters' minutes. Eg Joel Pryzbilla


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Sundays game
PRIMOZ BREZEC C 32 2-4 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 0 2 1 3 0 4 
I Reb 4 pts in 32 minutes.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Just because a player puts up numbers, doesn't make him a good player, with enough opportunities just about anyone can fill a statsheet.


No doubt, we all saw the numbers Sura & Crawford were putting up for ATL after the Detroit trade.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I can't wait for Jermaine O'neal to block Brezec. It will bring a tear of joy to my eye.


----------

